# DDR2 vs. DDR3



## Crunchy619 (1. August 2008)

Hallo PCGHX-Community,

Dies ist mein erster Thread. XD
Ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus mit Arbeitsspeicher und ich wollte wissen wie groß der Unterschied zwischen DDR2 667 und DDR3 1066 ist.

Ist ein Leistungszuwachs spürbar?
Lohnt es sich schon DDR3 zu benutzen?

Ich hoffe auf eure Antworten^^.
PS: Meine Frage deshalb, weil ich mir ein neues Laptop holen will und noch nicht weiß, ob DDR2 oder DDR3.


MFG
Crunchy619


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (1. August 2008)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum, 
da DDR3 RAM bauartbedingt langsamer ist wie gleichschnell taktender DDR2 RAM ist der fällt der Leistungsunterschied sehr klein ist. Und selbst Zwischen DDR2-667 und DDR2-1066 merkt man keinen wirklichen Unterschied der meist nur im unteren einstelligen % Bereich. Da DDR3-1066 noch langsamer ist als DDR2-1066 lohnt es nicht wirklich. hier ist ein schöner Test dazu (da ist u.A. auch DDR2-667 und DDR3-1066 dabei) Link

Und da DDR3 Speicher im Gegensatz zu DDR2 Speicher noch viel zu teuer ist lohnt sich der Kauf nicht wirklich.

MFG


----------



## KTMDoki (1. August 2008)

der einzige Vorteil von DDR3 is, dass er weniger Spannung benötigt als DDR2...

Für ein Notebook natürlich immer gut, aber ob es sich bemerkbar macht und ob sich die Akkulaufzeit erhöht, is eine andere Frage...

ich google mal, vl find i was

greetz


----------



## Crunchy619 (1. August 2008)

THX an euch^^


----------

